# Just a quick favour people.



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

Hey guys,
Just a quick one, my mate has made this Survey and has kindly asked if i'd post it on here for them.
It only takes about 3-5mins of your time and would be greatly apprieciated.

Pet shop questions

Cheers
Gav


----------



## kirsty2474 (Apr 21, 2012)

done


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

done mate


----------



## Adam Birchall (Nov 6, 2011)

done.


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

Thanks everybody


----------



## SakuraPastel (May 14, 2011)

Done!


----------



## McGuire1990 (Jul 13, 2011)

Done :jump:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Done


----------



## Carl_Hincks1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorted! I hope I win....


----------



## TheVooDooFish (Feb 29, 2012)

Done


----------



## rainbow.ben (Dec 11, 2007)

Another one done for you : victory:


----------



## Daz1989 (Apr 22, 2009)

Done and done


----------



## Booty (Jul 28, 2010)

some of the ideas in there seem really good. the handling sessions and viv bulding with prices online seems good. :2thumb:


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for doing that :no1:



Booty said:


> some of the ideas in there seem really good. the handling sessions and viv bulding with prices online seems good. :2thumb:


Cheers pal, I'll pass on the message! :2thumb:


----------



## liseb (Mar 28, 2012)

Done :2thumb:


----------



## InflatableDalek (Mar 20, 2012)

Done.


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Done :2thumb:


----------



## jimmins (May 19, 2012)

Donededed


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I done it too! :2thumb:


----------



## Elite Four Karen (Oct 7, 2011)

Dunnit.

The viv idea sounds good, as long as prices are reasonable. I'd be interested in larger vivs that aren't 'branded', so cheaper.


----------



## Jozza85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Done! 

Handling session and Viv Building stand out for me also!


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

Done :2thumb:


----------



## dragiau01 (Mar 9, 2012)

i'm done


----------



## Miichu (May 22, 2012)

Done : victory:


----------



## Lucy81 (Jan 7, 2012)

All done....some fab ideas in there :2thumb:


----------



## EckoTheGeckoBlackpool (May 7, 2012)

Done:notworthy:: victory:


----------



## helsbels (Jan 30, 2012)

and dusted .....


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have completed. 

May have been more accurate to my point of view if all questions allowed comment and/or a Non applicable/I do not know option.


----------



## Leon85 (Jan 7, 2012)

Done: victory:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Completed


----------



## Veilo (Feb 7, 2011)

Done.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

As above^


----------



## miked19 (Nov 1, 2011)

done, what did i win :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Done


----------



## zoolander (Feb 1, 2012)

easy lol


----------



## ek90 (May 22, 2012)

Done : victory:


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

done


----------



## Wysterya (Feb 19, 2012)

Done :snake:


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

Hey everyone, thanks for all taking your time to do this, I'm really thankful and so is my mate, in fact they have asked if i'd post this for them....

------

Hello,

I would like to say a big thank you to those of you, who took the time and filled in the questionnaire. It has been extremely helpful and eye opening, I realise that the questionnaire wasn’t very in depth however I’m planning on making a more in depth one soon, for people to give their ideas.

I setup the survey to gather people’s responses because I am looking into opening a pet shop because most pet shops around my area either doesn’t stock livestock, is quite dirty, poorly kept shop and livestock and they don’t have a clue what they are talking about, try to cut corners by not including important equipment such as thermostats ect... and through doing this I have realised how hard it actually is for pet shops, especially because most people’s views and wants are different, although for some of the points I raised this isn’t an excuse.

My aim would be to open a friendly and welcoming shop that stocks a variety CB UK animals suitable for inexperienced and experienced keepers alike. With experienced members of staff for different sections within the shop, that would give correct care advice. Quality products available but are not overly priced, animals being kept in large, spacious enclosures with stimulation, where appropriate this mostly applies to mammals.
For reptiles, I would look into importing a few rarer species if there was enough interest by experienced keepers.

I’m going to go through the results and hopefully answer a few of your questions, apologies if I have missed your question but I think I have covered everyone.



*Question 1*, is quite self-explanatory really but it shows that on average most people visit a pet shop at least one a month.


 *Question 2*, I wanted to see what services people would want from pet shops that sometimes aren’t currently available. I thought of using a breeders list and veterinary list because some animals aren’t suitable to have in a pet shop, I personally don’t think certain exotic mammals i.e. sugar gliders. Should be in pet shops due to them being nocturnal and how they require special dietary needs, attention, time out of the cage on the night and of course they need to go to someone who has researched their care and dietary requirements. If the customers have done this then with the breeder’s permission we would pass on their information. The veterinary list I thought would be useful because some vets aren’t experienced with reptiles but are good with the more every day animal i.e. dogs, so the list would consist of good vets that specialize with various animals.


 *Question 3*, I would be looking at going for an open, clean, tidy, spacious layout for the shop which most people are in favour for, just so more products can be stocked and it isn’t cramped. Personally I don’t like going round a cramped pet shop.


 *Question 4*, I have personally never been into a pet shop that has a variety of mammals, birds, reptiles, amphibians, aquatics and invertebrates that are well kept, in large enclosures depending on the animal. I don’t enjoy seeing rabbits in tiny 2’x2’x2’ cages ect... my aim would be to provide large spacious enclosures for certain animals especially mammals and birds.


 *Question 5*, I thought it would be nice for a pet shop to have an array of animals suitable for the newest of keepers and to the more experienced. I look forward to going into a new pet shop to see if they have anything out of the ordinary but 9 times out of 10 it’s the same usual live stock. Obviously this will call for staff that have experience with keeping these animals and it is why I would have a staff member over each section (mammals, birds, reptiles, amphibians, aquatics and invertebrates) they would have to be experienced and knowledgeable within their section and I’d like to think I have a fairly good knowledge about a few animals having kept a few, although I don’t really know a lot about aquatics so that is something I would educate myself on by talking to experienced keepers.


 *Question 6*, I would love to offer a DEFRA registered courier service to customers i.e. if someone visited the shop, paid a deposit on the animal, seemed knowledgeable about the animal but then couldn’t make it down to the shop again. This is where it would come in useful and hopefully if there was a contract in place with a good registered courier then it may bring the price down a little.


 * Question 7*, this was a 50-50 split half wanted to buy animals online and half didn’t think it would be a good idea due to the fact that anyone could buy an animal. Which I agree with and fully understand, for people not able to visit the shop but yet still wished to purchase an animal then phoning in or emailing would be an option so then we could talk to the customer to make sure they understood the animals care requirements fully and again this is where the courier would come in useful.


 *Question 8*, again pretty self-explanatory and the majority of people was willing to travel up to 30 miles.


 *Question 9*, Having live food and frozen food delivered is quite popular, so it’s obviously something that would be available to customers online.


 *Question 10*, there are a couple of things that people wanted added to the live food list which was Fruit beetle grubs, Earthworms, Wax worms, Calci worms and larger grub species which would be something that is looked into. A few people asked for live mice, rats, multis I know that animals cannot be sold unweaned by law but this wouldn’t happen anyway. However I am unsure about how the law works with selling live mammals for food, I believe it’s quite a grey area because I know that no vertebrate animal can be exposed to unnecessary suffering or harm but that is hard to judge in my opinion when feeding live, this is a big debate really and everyone’s opinion varies but I personally don’t agree with feeding live mammals unless you have exhausted all other avenues and its getting to the stage the animal may lose its life but even then I would resort to force/assist feeding rather than live because of the risks to the animal when feeding live.


 * Question 11*, again a few people requested things to be added to the frozen food list such as Quail, Chickens, and Pheasants and someone also requested quail eggs, I’m not sure if that person meant frozen but this is where a breeders list would come in useful if they had infertile eggs or didn’t mind selling fertile eggs for feeding. I would also try to find a frozen food seller that supplies good quality and sizes in the UK so the animals are bred and humanely euthanized in the UK.


 *Question 12*, Many people seemed to think that the reserving either in the shop or online by paying a deposit was a good idea, however the animals wouldn’t be kept around waiting for weeks and the length of the reservation would depend on the circumstances but I would hope to keep it less than 7 days.


 *Question 13*, a lot of people seemed quite positive about the custom vivarium building by an experienced joiner; this is something I thought that would come in handy for a few people in my opinion, especially with a delivery service.


 *Question 14*, again most peopled seemed to like the idea of the social events taking place at the shop, it wouldn’t be just a “pet shop sell” evening as someone may have thought. The main aim would to get the community together and for people to learn, meet other keepers in the area and meet like minded people. Handling and sexing lesson days was suggested as well as puppy social classes, now in a pet shop I don’t think puppy social classes would be a good idea because of the puppies pooping, peeing and if the try to get any food ect... plus they could stress out animals within the shop so it’s something that would be looked into to see if there was a way to do it safely if it was something people wanted. For the handling days or face your fears days then some animals wouldn’t be handled for their own safety and the persons safety i.e. tarantulas, centipedes... or having snakes and hamsters out at the same time for example, each day would be for specific animals.


 *Question 15*, close parking available close to the shop a majority of people would want that as expected.
 

 *Question 16*, again a few people in favour of it being close to public transport.
 

 *Question 17*, the loyalty scheme idea, again the majority of people like it, so it’s something that would get looked into to find something that would be good for the customers. i.e. if you buy live food 5 weeks in a row at the pet shop, you would get one weeks free, same for frozen food and then other things for general products, a variety of ideas would be thought up.
 

 * Question 18*, this in general got a positive view. However the shop would be laid out in sections (not by walls or barriers) and products suitable for those animals within that section. There are quite a few small cages on the market not suitable for what they are intended for so the staff would educate people as much as possible on not buying a too small of a cage for that animal depending on a variety of circumstances at the time, so again this is where experienced and knowledgeable staff are a must.
 

 *Question 19*, I would prefer to source animals from good UK breeders (where possible i.e. invertebrates wouldn’t really be included in this) because that way I would know the animals are quality animals that has had the best start in life, plus I’d know the background of the animal.
 

 *Question 20*, late night opening was popular with most people.
 

 *Question 21*, Invertebrates posted via next day delivery online was a 50-50 split which was understandable but again it would be looked into if people wanted that.

Again thank you for taking the time to fill in the survey and apologies for the length of this post, I hope I have managed to answer everyone.

--------

Cheers
Gav


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting reading.

Thank you for posting the results. I completed the survey, and often do others, but I think this is the first time I have seen such a comprehensive post detailing the responses.

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

So you need a massive shop with loads of staff that gives a fair bit of stuff away free, sells loads of different species and is always open?

Oddly enough, my market research got exactly the same results! I'm trying to get a shop open too so I wish your mate all the luck in the world, he'll know how complicated it is too!


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

geckograham said:


> So you need a massive shop with loads of staff that gives a fair bit of stuff away free, sells loads of different species and is always open?
> 
> Oddly enough, my market research got exactly the same results! I'm trying to get a shop open too so I wish your mate all the luck in the world, he'll know how complicated it is too!


Was that sarcasm or serious :hmm:

We're not saying that there'd be loads of stuff for free at all, this is just the beginning process and ideas are still being thought of.


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> Interesting reading.
> 
> Thank you for posting the results. I completed the survey, and often do others, but I think this is the first time I have seen such a comprehensive post detailing the responses.
> 
> Good luck with your venture.


My friend just thought it would be nice to give a little back and how much it has actually helped! 

Thanks everyone! : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree it is good to see the results! :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Done matey


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

Can you please open the shop by me as there isn't one lol


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

Woops double post


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I've just filled it out


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have to say one thing I find harder and harder to get now is basic dog equipment.

Now so much space is taken by dog brand names like Ezydog and Rogz (both of which I love and do own items from) and wainwrights and 3peaks, as well as dressing up clothes, brands like Yap and collars with "bing" that just a basic dog collar is harder to get at a decent low price. Brand name items maybe good collars, but you pay more for the name and sometimes you just want a basic plain collar to just hold some tags to your dog, say for a week away, and not pay through the nose for them.

Equally Dog beds are over priced now compared to what they use to be, I think even basic own brands have gone up because of the new brand name companies beds are so much more for what they are that they have dragged all the prices up...but then dog beds are hard to stock due to the sheer bulk of them and therefore the space they take up.


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

done!


----------



## pfrank (Aug 22, 2011)

done:2thumb:


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

Done!


----------



## XxLauraxX (Apr 17, 2012)

done :2thumb: very good survery btw!!


----------



## jasezxr (May 31, 2009)

done it


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Thanks very much for posting the results, it made a big difference from all the other surveys I've done and just forgotten about. It sounds very promising.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Completed


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Also done


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

All done, if he takes all my answers on board it'll be the best pet shop in the world :whistling2: lol


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

Amusing how people assume it's a he :whistling2:


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

We're still doing the survey so if anyone hasn't done it then it'd be greatly apprieciated  Just takes 3-5mins, thanks!

Cheers 
Gav


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

It'd be muchly apprieciated if anyone who hasn't done this yet wouldn't mind doing it, it only takes 3-5mins to complete, thanks!

Cheers
Gav


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

Hey people, this survey is still going on so if anyone hasn't done it yet we'd love to hear your opinions. It only takes about 3-5mins to complete, Thanks!

Cheers
Gav


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Just done it for you, bit of feedback on the bottom too for you! hope my comments help!


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Done! : victory:


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone, if you know anyone that likes animals or pet shops or anything that can go with the survey, please pass it on.

It's nice to know that 165 of you have done the survey. Thank you so much!

Cheers
Gav


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

A final report from my friend, thanks everyone who did the survey, if you'd still wish to do the survey then please do. Thanks again!


-------------------------------------------------------------



Hello

I just wanted to say a huge massive thank you to everyone who took part in the survey, so far 172 people have completed it. The survey has been a big eye opener and I cannot tell you how grateful I am.

I'm going to publish the results on here, so even if my plans don't go to plan then hopefully someone else may get some help from them because sadly quite a few pet shops aren't exactly up-to-grade although there are some extremely good ones around.

The charts was done when 168 people had completed the survey, although they have stayed quite steady throughout, none of the questions was compulsory so that’s why some of the numbers of answers on the questions may vary.
The survey could only be taken once by the same person.

----------------
*QUESTION ONE










*The other section was for people who said they rarely visit a pet shop or gave an answer that wasn't available to select but ask you can see most people visit a pet shop at least once a month or more.

----------------
*QUESTION TWO*










This question was just to try and find out what *you* wanted from a pet shop, I think some pet shops today lose passion and it just becomes about making a living which can be hard owning a business but in my opinion that is when things start going downhill because no matter where an animal is kept or for however long they should have the best care and the correct advice given to new owners. I don't agree with the excuses such as "They are only for a short period of time" "They will get sold soon" "There are too many animals sold for the staff to know about them" I honestly think animals should have the best care even if they are only in that shop for a day and if staff do not know enough about that animal to offer *correct* advice then they shouldn't be sold within the shop.

From the chart you can see animal care advice was the highest but a lot of people commented on how they wouldn't trust a pet shop to give the correct advice and although I understand where they are coming from I found it extremely sad that people had got those views.

Other services that people was interested in was animal boarding, delivery of large goods, importing rare species and the other comments was about wanting knowledgeable friendly staff to offer correct advice.

------------------
*QUESTION THREE*










Question three was just about the general floor layout around the shop and as you can see many people preferred the spacious and clear option, however the other comments was "somewhere in the middle" and people saying how small busy shops aren't very comfortable to be in but large spacious shops that aren't busy look empty but from my personal view I cannot stand being in cramped and crowded places.

Disabled access was also mentioned quite often too so again this is where space would come in useful.

-----------------
*QUESTION FOUR*










I personally wanted to have a pet shop that stocks a variety of animals to suite everyone no matter if they are into their Tarantulas or those into their exotic mammals. I have never been into a shop that stocks a variety and the chart shows that most people would be in favour for it too.

----------------
*QUESTION FIVE










*Near enough the same to question four, but again I've never been in a shop that has sold more "experienced" animals because many just stock and sell the more common species because they obviously sell the best but I think having more experienced animals available will also provide something for experienced keepers and it’s also interesting to people who have never saw something like that before because they aren't the animal which they normally look in to. I've visited quite a few pet shops and I feel lucky if I see anything out of the common things.

A lot of the other comments was people expressing their concerns if the more experienced animals got into new keepers hands and wasn't cared for correctly but this is where having good knowledgeable staff comes in handy and people would of course be questioned slightly to make sure they could provide the correct care for the animal and they would also be give a care leaflet for free written by the shop.

---------------
*QUESTION SIX*










Many people are also in favour of this, I think it’s a good thing to have especially if a customer has come a long way to purchase an animal which may find a journey without the correct care difficult on the way back. So the courier would be a great option, same for people who visit, pay a deposit but then cannot collect the animal for whatever reason.

The price maybe a little off putting to some people but hopefully with a contract with an experienced DEFRA animal courier would mean the prices maybe cheaper for customers.

------------------
*QUESTION SEVEN*










This question has been near enough 50-50 most of the way through the survey, it’s a touchy subject with some and some quite strong opinions being put across such as "its unethical" "new owners cannot be questioned" "anyone could buy them, they could be abused or neglected" but on the other hand there was people who said "it would be useful because I am disabled and struggle to get out often" "its more easier when you have a large family" and I can see both sides to the argument.

So I'd have people phone in or email so they can be questioned to make sure they knew what they was doing with that animal and then things would go from their such as Skype calls with a quality camera so the animals can be viewed and potential setups can also be viewed but obviously it is better to go and visit the animal to make sure it is exactly what you want.

------------------
*QUESTION EIGHT










*Not a lot to say about this question really, it speaks for its self.

------------------
*QUESTION NINE










*Again another chart that speaks for its self, obviously having live food and frozen food delivered is a big help for most busy people or people who struggle getting out and about but sometimes delivery prices can be quite high especially for frozen food so this would be something to look in to, to make it as cheap but effective as possible for the customer.

----------------
*QUESTION TEN*










This chart is obviously ideal to know what live food would be the most popular to stock and as expected crickets and locusts proved to be the most popular however the dubia roches popularity surprised me a little.

Other suggestions people made was wax worms, butter worms, large grub species, calci worms, earth worms, daphnia, blood worms, lob worms and giant african land snails.

---------------------
*QUESTION ELEVEN*










This chart is ideal to know what frozen food is popular and the results was as I expected really.

Other suggestions were quails, chickens, pheasants, pigeon, frozen bones, mince and lance fish.

--------------------
*QUESTION TWELVE*










People seemed to be in favour of this although again people expressed their opinions saying it would be wrong to keep animals on hold over a long period of time but the amount of time would depend on each animal and persons circumstances although the aim would be to keep it under seven days.

---------------------
*QUESTION THIRTEEN*










I actually really like this idea, if it wasn't for forums and such internet sites I wouldn't of known about custom vivarium builders so I think having this available in store with the option of delivery either flat-packed or fully built is a great idea and also ideal for many people.

----------------------
*QUESTION FOURTEEN*










This is another idea I really like, bringing people together. There weren’t many negative comments about it either; quite a few people seemed to really like the idea.

Other suggestions made was dog social groups, fun dog shows (not quite sure how these would work in a pet shop) sexing lessons, kids shows, small talks about certain animals care requirements, setup tutorials, summer BBQs, certain animal groups i.e. snakes, lizards, exotics ect...

--------------------
*QUESTION FIFTEEN*










Speaks for its self and expected really.

---------------------
*QUESTION SIXTEEN










*Same as question fifteen really.

-----------------------
*QUESTION SEVENTEEN*










This one surprised me really, I'm not a fan of loyalty schemes but it seems most people would be in favour of them and there are plenty of ideas that could be done such as if someone buys live food from the shop five weeks in a row, give them one/two weeks (of equal cost) for free.

-----------------------
*QUESTION EIGHTEEN*










Some people didn't agree with this but most people did. One of my "pet hates" is to see animals in small enclosures in a shop and then being sold on to mis-informed owners in a small cage and again this is where experienced staff come in, to explain to customers what is best for the animals overall welfare rather than just the bank balance but obviously things can depend on different circumstances.

----------------------
*QUESTION NINETEEN*










Again another pet hate of mine is pet shops getting animals from breeding farms, feeder farms ect... which normally means that the animals aren't the best health wise and their life expectancy isn't as long, which is why I would source captive bred animals from UK breeders so then the background of the animal is known and they have had the best start in life.

I also think breeders should try to work with pet shops to supply them, that way they are still getting money but the pet shops are also selling decent quality animals.

One thing people brought up was that they didn't agree with animals being sold in pet shops and this was quite understandable yet shocking in a way, pet shops, if the passion is there can be just as good as home breeders for spending time with the animals and caring for them correctly. Vetting homes can only go so far and in general both pet shops and breeders can ask the same kind of questions so selling to the "wrong" people can happen in pet shops and with breeders if the "vetting" isn't carried out because just as there is bad pet shops there are bad breeders sadly.

----------------------
*QUESTION TWENTY










*Late night opening times on a couple of days a week proved more popular than I would of thought.

------------------------


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

*QUESTION TWENTY ONE*










This was a bit of a hit-miss question because people who don't know a lot about inverts may see this as being cruel but if done correctly it is perfectly fine and safe for them.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Those results were very interesting, but I have to say I was surprised at how high the percentage was of people happy to buy mammals in pet shops and on line.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

done :2thumb:


----------

